# How to make my saddle darker?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Black Rock is touted as a conditioner to use NOT to darken leather so that was not going to help.

Unless you prepared the saddle for the dye, it didn't do much good either. What I've used to color bridles and other leather products is made by Kelly and I got it at a shoe repair store.

You can also try Hydrophane darkening oil but that takes time. I'm afraid that you will most likely never get it to the point that you are expecting it to be without dying it.

I've never heard of Neatsfoot oil making leather hard, but warmed up Neatsfoot will help.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh and someone mentioned using Neets Feet oil once which I tried and it was horrible, won't use it again. It actually just put this waxy residue on the saddle and made my once soft and pliable girth straps stiff and hard!


I've been using Neatsfoot oil for years, and the warnings given are not to overuse it because it can make the leather _too_ soft and rot the stitches.

Don't know what type of leather your saddle is made from, but Neatsfoot shouldn't have made it hard. I used it on my Stubben, and that saddle is back to almost new condition.

However, if you have a _synthetic_ saddle Neatsfoot WILL ruin it because you're never supposed to use any oils on a synthetic.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have used Neatsfeet oil on my leather for over 25 years. It can make your tack a shade darker. Unlike some of the cool new stuff, however, you need to be a little more careful using it. Your tack can be wet or dry--unlike when you use mink oil on your boots, bc then the leather MUST be dry, lest you seal in moisture, too. Usually I soak my tack when I oil with neatsfoot, then I give it a few days to dry. Once your leather has soaked all it will take, the rest will just sit there--some people don't like that. Others insist that Neatsfoot oil used often will rot out your stitching. I'm not sure about that, but your should be aware of it.
However, IMHO, it's good to keep some around. I like using it on older tack that's been ignored for awhile. It's fun to watch the leather soaking it up like a sponge.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, it's the Neatsfoot compound that is a problem. About rotting stitches, that had to do with a lot of over oiling and when saddles were made with cotton thread rather then the nylon thread they've been using for over 30 years now which can't rot. It's just one of those things that everyone remembers but is no longer relevant.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

The saddle is real leather, not synthetic (it's the Collegiate Convertible Senior Event saddle). I have no clue why the Neatsfoot did that to it, but it was no good :-( Maybe I used too much and the rest just sat on top and formed a hard sticky layer and that's why? Who knows, either way I LOVE black rock but doesn't do anything for darkening, just conditioning (which reminds me I need to condition my bridles they're getting kinda dried out uggghhh)...

iride you mentioned "preparing the saddle for dyeing"...what do you do to prepare it? I didn't do anything other than clean it with Leather New foam cleanser beforehand.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's the Neatsfoot compound that is a problem. About rotting stitches, that had to do with a lot of over oiling and when saddles were made with cotton thread rather then the nylon thread they've been using for over 30 years now which can't rot. It's just one of those things that everyone remembers but is no longer relevant.


Yes, you're correct Iride, it's the compound that causes problems, not the pure. I only use pure Neatsfoot oil. I have an older Stubben that still has cotton threads, so it still has some relevance. :wink:

I don't know what to tell you HITS, as I've never had a problem with Neatsfoot on any leather saddle. Maybe your saddle has a waxy coating on it that's making it unable to absorb the oil? Some new saddles come 'sealed', so that may be what's happening with yours and why it won't soak up the oil.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You need to get the oils out it or the dye isn't going to take. When I do a headstall or reins, I go over them with alcohol several time to clean up any conditioner or oil that is on the leather. After it dries, I'll use the dye and it seems to take up the color quite readily. I may have to give it two coats to get the depth of color I want, then I'll let it sit over night and condition it the next day.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, you're correct Iride, it's the compound that causes problems, not the pure. I only use pure Neatsfoot oil. I have an older Stubben that still has cotton threads, so it still has some relevance. :wink:
> .


You're right, I should have said, except those of us with older saddles! :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> You need to get the oils out it or the dye isn't going to take. When I do a headstall or reins, I go over them with alcohol several time to clean up any conditioner or oil that is on the leather. After it dries, I'll use the dye and it seems to take up the color quite readily. I may have to give it two coats to get the depth of color I want, then I'll let it sit over night and condition it the next day.


Ahhhh that could be it, I had conditioned it several times before I tried the dye!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If the pic is the horse you intend to ride the saddle with, I think I'd dye your saddle black, as an accent to your mare's mane, tail and (Front legs?) black points. Just a thought! Post some pics when you decide what you want to do. =D


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Corporal said:


> If the pic is the horse you intend to ride the saddle with, I think I'd dye your saddle black, as an accent to your mare's mane, tail and (Front legs?) black points. Just a thought! Post some pics when you decide what you want to do. =D


The saddle I had before this one was my very first saddle, a cheap little Wintec synthetic saddle and was black for that very reason :wink: Then I wanted to start showing and wasn't certain what discipline I was going to get into, so I needed to get a brown saddle just in case! But the black DOES look great on a buckskin, which is why I love her in her dressage saddle (and why I go "rogue" in the dressage ring with a black dressage pad!) :lol:


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Make sure it was the pure Neatsfoot. It's what I use, and have always used, and it brings out a nice color and softness to my tack.

Tip for oiling- Put your saddle into the sun, and it'll open the pores up. Oil it, and rub it in well. I like to use a little elbow grease, and rub it in well with my hands. Let it soak a little, take it back into the sun to dry it well, and buff over it with a cloth. 

I think Hydrophane makes a well liked darkening oil as well.


----------

